# 100% illegal



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

We have a couple people around our area who are raising phesants or birds and they have been doing some stuff they would not want ANYONE to know, but unfortunatly they got caught already. 
First there was this man who had pheasants. Owls would come by and try to get some, but were killed by this guy. In the end he killed like 100 or 150, but he would shoot, trap, and poison them. The Warden found tons of dead owls in his trees and there was an end to it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

So what are you trying to start with this post?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I wonder how many owls are in a ton?

Jim


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Full size great Horn= 3 LBS. So like 666.6666666666666 Owls. :-?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Must have had a couple of snowies or great grays in there to round it off to even integers 8)


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I just about put a snowy owl down this year. It hit one of mojo mallards are mach 4. Bend the pole, and everything. But the owl had a serious headache so I let him go this time.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

WHY YOU GUYS GOTA BE LIKE THAT????? FOR CHRIST SAKES IM SICK OF THIS CRAP. THE MAN TRIED STARTIN A DECENT CONVO TALKIN ABOUT HOW SOME PEOPLE ARE @#&$18 UP IN THE HEAD. IM SICK OF THIS FRICKEN SITE....THIS AINT NO FUN, ITS JUST CRAP ALL YALL IS TRY TO PISS PEOPLE OFF. IM OUT IM GETTIN RIDE OF THIS CRAP......GOOD LUCK YALL!


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Its not as uncommon as you think for sportsmen to manage birds of prey. I know people who do it when the hawks and owls wipe out the bird populations on thier land. I dont blame them. Not to sorry you got mad. But, tata for now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good Lord trikortreat take a Motrin.


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Good Lord trikortreat take a Motrin.


or some midol


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

trikortreat said:


> WHY YOU GUYS GOTA BE LIKE THAT????? FOR CHRIST SAKES IM SICK OF THIS CRAP. THE MAN TRIED STARTIN A DECENT CONVO TALKIN ABOUT HOW SOME PEOPLE ARE @#&$18 UP IN THE HEAD. IM SICK OF THIS FRICKEN SITE....THIS AINT NO FUN, ITS JUST CRAP ALL YALL IS TRY TO PISS PEOPLE OFF. IM OUT IM GETTIN RIDE OF THIS CRAP......GOOD LUCK YALL!


See ya... :beer:


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Wonderful grasp of the English Language. We will miss you.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

trikortreat said:


> WHY YOU GUYS GOTA BE LIKE THAT????? FOR CHRIST SAKES IM SICK OF THIS CRAP. THE MAN TRIED STARTIN A DECENT CONVO TALKIN ABOUT HOW SOME PEOPLE ARE @#&$18 UP IN THE HEAD. IM SICK OF THIS FRICKEN SITE....THIS AINT NO FUN, ITS JUST CRAP ALL YALL IS TRY TO PISS PEOPLE OFF. IM OUT IM GETTIN RIDE OF THIS CRAP......GOOD LUCK YALL!





NDMALLARD said:


> Wonderful grasp of the English Language. We will miss you.


I like you...


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## rand_98201 (Jun 14, 2009)

wow that was a great rant by trickortreat.i have already forgotten everything except that he is leaving and likes to use caps but hey good luck.


----------

